# CAR SWAP Any suggestions where to advertise?



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm looking to swap my portuguese fully matriculated Vauxhall Vectra 1.8 sri estate Right Hand Drive for a small portuguese LHD vehicle, but am only aware of the Cars Portugal site and wondered if anyone else has any ideas where I can advertise this please?

At the minute I live in a beautiful national park so the estate car is necessary and practical plus comfey for long trips! However I am moving to the city (Coimbra) so need something smaller for parking (lady driver and hopeless at reverse parking..LOL!). 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated 

Many Thanks
Tracy


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The Expat sites mainly, Portugal News, places where someone might be interested in a RHD vehicle, don't forget you'll have to repay a proportion of ISV saved if you sell


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm dreading bringing my Yamaha bike over. I've had 14 bikes over the last 10 years as it's my sort of thing, but the one I have now is a keeper and I'm more than happy to matriculate it, or attempt to, but I'm sweating over the customs bod having a bad hair day and refusing it entry.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

In 2 bikes said:


> I'm dreading bringing my Yamaha bike over. I've had 14 bikes over the last 10 years as it's my sort of thing, but the one I have now is a keeper and I'm more than happy to matriculate it, or attempt to, but I'm sweating over the customs bod having a bad hair day and refusing it entry.


As long as you have all the right paperwork, it's a doddle...... albeit a slow one.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes all about preparation the only extra for motorbikes is a sound test that has to be booked and is separate to MOT/IPO

The only Customs Office that consistently appears to be unhelpful or awkward is Faro


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

canoeman said:


> The Expat sites mainly, Portugal News, places where someone might be interested in a RHD vehicle, don't forget you'll have to repay a proportion of ISV saved if you sell


Hi canoeman' isv saved, sorry but can you elaborate on this for me please? I didn't matriculate the vehicle myself it was the previous owner, I bought it already matriculated so does this still apply?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Shouldn't do, *he* would have had to re-pay any ISV due not you as he was the one that saved it in 1st place


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

To add to CM just make sure all your paperwork is up to date


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks both, just caught up with the responses as my internet has been down. Yes thats what I understood also, just panicked a bit when I saw this and thought my goodness, hope I have it right  
Just posted on another thread about repayment of matriculation tax (which panicked me more)...but glad you confirmed and my understanding was correct after all.  
Thanks again, for all your help


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

You can place an ad in the Algarve Daily News online site, free of charge www.algarvedailynews.com


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Wink, thats great many thanks. 
Have just placed an ad in there and waiting for it to be approved...


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I thought I'd give a little update to the 'importing a motorcycle' thing.

Today, I went to the Alfandega ( customs ) in Aveiro to pay the import tax as I did not wish to claim a 'personal vehicle import' to avoid import taxes, (CM - good advice as ever ! ). I was then directed to an agency next door to them who would deal with the entire admin process for the unwary / unwilling expat. I chose to have it done for me just for simplicity.

I paid the import tax which was 72 Euros and a further 300 for the entire process to be completed on my behalf. (the bike is a 2009 Yamaha XT660 Tenere worth £4000 ish)

The agency asked for

1 my passport, which they copied.
2 my log book - V5
3 my Portuguese address ( for them to mail papers back to me )
4 a certificate of conformity from the manufacturer.

and that was it.!

(My residential status is ongoing as I have yet to see the President / Junta and the Camara yet.)

I asked "what about the bike having a test" ( MOT plus sound tests ). They stated it was not required as I had provided a certificate of conformity and the bike's number plate and papers will be sent to me in the post. They took my V5 and issued a temporary PT replacement to be carried with the usual papers when riding the bike here. I guess when the papers come through I will have to 'road tax' the bike and its anniversary of registration will be its MOT due date.

The hardest part was finding the Alfandega in the 1st place.

Too good to be true and worth every penny of 372 euros.....


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sounds good & it might well be worth importing a bike or two......... can I ask what bike it was & the UK value please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad it went easy for you, must say I'm rather surprised as a basic requirement for both types of import are proving you're a Registered Residence and to date never been involved in an application where this wasn't a requirement or a MOT. Maybe a case for using an agent??

I'd presume that the agency would do it for you but bike/car has to have *ownership* registered at the Conservatoria who inform Financas who then register bike/car to your NIF number and who you owe IUC ( Road Tax) too 

To clear some confusion on other posts the registration with IMTT is the bike/car for it's number plates *not* ownership


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

TM the bike would be 4000 Sterling.

CM I forgot to say the other thing they wanted was my Fiscal number but since I own a house here it was something I already have. Ill keep you updated with any developments.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

In 2 bikes said:


> TM the bike would be 4000 Sterling.
> 
> CM I forgot to say the other thing they wanted was my Fiscal number but since I own a house here it was something I already have. Ill keep you updated with any developments.


Thanks for that.. Bearing in mind the disparity in values between the UK & here, importing looks like a very attractive option.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Thanks for that.. Bearing in mind the disparity in values between the UK & here, importing looks like a very attractive option.


That used to happen in the UK as bikes were cheaper to import. They were called "grey imports", coming from Europe where they were cheaper. It happened in thr 90s and as a result the big 4 companies were forced to lower their Uk price structures which made 'greys' worthless and their importers broke. Good while it lasted.


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

In 2 bikes said:


> I asked "what about the bike having a test" ( MOT plus sound tests ). They stated it was not required as I had provided a certificate of conformity and the bike's number plate and papers will be sent to me in the post. They took my V5 and issued a temporary PT replacement to be carried with the usual papers when riding the bike here. I guess when the papers come through I will have to 'road tax' the bike and its anniversary of registration will be its MOT due date..


Be careful of this advice about not needing a test.
We had been warned that they might contact us some time AFTER the import process was completed to go to Faro (well, Olhao actually) for an inspection.
This did indeed turn out to be the case (although it was a doddle, like the rest of the process)

Be wary of when you need to pay your initial road tax (we were caught out because it was a while between actual registration and us getting our documentation, during which time the initial year's road tax was already late!)
If you have a log in online for Financas, you can watch for it appearing in your list of taxable vehicles.

Re. MOT. You do know there aren't MOTs on bikes here yet? If you have an initial inspection (IF), it'll be the only one it needs until this changes.
They've been threatening to introduce MOTs for bikes ever since we moved here, but as yet, they still aren't done, apparently due to lack of availability of testing stations capable of testing bikes.
It explains a lot about the state of some of the bikes on the road 'round here, for sure!


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

somanyhands said:


> Be careful of this advice about not needing a test.
> We had been warned that they might contact us some time AFTER the import process was completed to go to Faro (well, Olhao actually) for an inspection.
> This did indeed turn out to be the case (although it was a doddle, like the rest of the process)
> 
> ...


Thank you for this advice. I had no idea that there wasn't a yearly 'MOT'. I'll keep an eye on the log-in thing at A.T. to see what's what with its road fund licence.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

My info is that motorcycles +250cc since Jan 2014 must be MOT'd at +4 years and then every 2 years and then yearly from year 8 up. MOT's can be done up to 3 months *before* due date

Don't think that in matriculation case that year 1 starts year of matriculation, but maybe??


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

canoeman said:


> My info is that motorcycles +250cc since Jan 2014 must be MOT'd at +4 years and then every 2 years and then yearly from year 8 up. MOT's can be done up to 3 months *before* due date
> 
> Don't think that in matriculation case that year 1 starts year of matriculation, but maybe??


Yeah, that was the "official" line that went public... except, to date, it STILL hasn't actually been introduced. (I hasten to add "to the best of my knowledge")

God knows if and when it will, and if we'll even find out!

When we asked, none of the testing stations around here knew any more than we did (our bike was matriculated 2..or 3 years ago now. I should probably know which, and I could look it up, but... *shrugs*)


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

MOTOCICLISMO.pt - Site oficial da revista MOTOCICLISMO - UE decide: inspeções para motos, só em 2022!
I think this was about the last thing I read on the matter.
I just wish they'd make their minds up!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Any idea what the Article on Inspeção Periódica Obrigatória para motos a partir de Agosto! says can't get it to open


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Any idea what the Article on Inspeção Periódica Obrigatória para motos a partir de Agosto! says can't get it to open


Yep, just re-read your Q and that link doesn't work for me either..


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

I did get it to open (through Google's cache) yesterday but can't through the site. 
It's an old article from mid-2012 and referring to August 2012.
Can't get it to work now though.
Could be that it was pulled from the site when it all turned out to be hooey and didn't happen?
Dunno

Try this link anyway
MOTOCICLISMO.pt - Site oficial da revista MOTOCICLISMO - Inspeção Periódica Obrigatória para motos a partir de Agosto!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks had read that one off next week for car IPO will make further enquiries then


----------



## joannewalker (Jul 8, 2014)

////snip///// olx.pt and custojusto.pt may be worth a try. There's also various sales pages on facebook.


----------

